# Sundown - 12/21



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

I should be there Sunday for the night session at least.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2008)

sun. night is likely...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be there at some point on Sunday, maybe during the day with my family, maybe with just my wife, who knows..


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> who knows..



I know, really. A lot to think about between now and Sunday.... :-o


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Ill be there  during the peak of the new stuff


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 20, 2008)

ill wait to see how sundays storm will play out, i may hit some back country trails  or maybe sundown night ses. maybe both


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Ill be there  during the peak of the new stuff



Let me know when you are going, maybe I'll hitch a ride if I can rid myself of this stomach bug.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know when you are going, maybe I'll hitch a ride if I can rid myself of this stomach bug.



Yeah. I'm sure Steve O would love to catch your virus from you...


:razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

Latest NWS forecast:



> Sunday: Snow before 1pm, then rain and snow between 1pm and 4pm, then snow likely after 4pm. High near 33. Northeast wind between 11 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.



Might be a decent night session. I hope to be there in the morning with my daughter for a bit and then back at night. Nothing definite yet.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. I'm sure Steve O would love to catch your virus from you...
> 
> 
> :razz:




LOL yea no prob jeffster...maybe we can drink out of the same coffee cup on the way up too!!!   Im actually on the fence right now   sundown/mt. snow...let me know tonight what ur up to....but im leaning towards mt snow right now

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2008)

As tempting as the $35 club ticket is, I think I am going to stay local.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2008)

decided to stay local today should be up around 10.....o3 jeff sent ya a pm

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> decided to stay local today should be up around 10.....o3 jeff sent ya a pm
> 
> steve



You're all over the place. :lol:

Still not sure if/when I'll be there. I want to get Abby out still, but I might get static on that one. Hopefully tonight. Would rather the daylight hours though. I'll see what kind of angle I can pull off.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like Gunbarrel opens today! If I was there this morning , I would actually hit that first. All that new manmade + fresh snow probably means buttery smooth cord. That's fun every once in a while.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be ripping Tom's in about 90 minutes with Abby.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be ripping Tom's in about 90 minutes with Abby.



I'll be back for the night sess too. Should be clicking in around 7 pm.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2008)

Steveo is picking me up at 9, should be on the hill by 10.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Steveo is picking me up at 9, should be on the hill by 10.



Be sure to give him a sloppy kiss.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2008)

not making it up today.  gonna scope the local bates rock backcountry scene...


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll probably be heading up tonight, as long as I continue to have no further symptoms of concussion.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 21, 2008)

ill be there around 6:30


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 21, 2008)

I may venture out there too. What's the best route after passing through Hartford... 4 or 44


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> ill be there around 6:30



Nice!



carbonXshell said:


> I may venture out there too. What's the best route after passing through Hartford... 4 or 44



44 though it can be sluggish through Avon/Canton with the holiday shoppers.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2008)

Possibility that I'll be there later tonight.  We'll see...


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> All that new manmade + fresh snow probably means buttery smooth cord. That's fun every once in a while.



Greg are you feeling OK?  When you start admitting that cord on Gunny can be fun I begin to wonder about your mental health.  I thought you were an ALL BUMPS, ALL THE TIME guy.  You're getting soft. :wink:

Let us know how the cord skied tonight, would ya?


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

Heading over in a few. Hope to be clicking in by 7:15.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Possibility that I'll be there later tonight.  We'll see...



Not going to make it out after all.  It would probably be close to 9:30 by the time I got there at this point.  I'm just not motivated enough for that.  I'm sure the bumps will be awesome and I'll be kicking myself after seeing Greg's TR, but that's life...  I'm still pretty content after Friday.


----------

